# impossible de faire un hackintosh car bios non modifiable?



## superlightman (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai un HP pavilion dv7 et j'ai graver un cd avec un logiciel pour installer lion, le pb c'est que quand je lance le cd il démarre mais après il me direct de rédemarre de suite le pc.
Je pense que le soucis vient du fait que quand je rentre dans mon bios il n'y quasiment aucun choix et je n'ai pas la possibilité de faire les modifications que j'ai pu lire sur les differents tutoriel.
Quelqu'un a une solution?


----------



## icerose (14 Janvier 2012)

salut 
je connais pas ton bios mais les elements obliger je sais qu il faut
AHCI activer 
ACPI activer 
EFI auto 
SATA only desactiver les ide(je sais ce un portable mais a verifier )


apres un petit tour sur google et aparament le dv7 on peut tester iatkos essai sa cout rien de tester (iatkos L pour lion et iatkos 3S pour SLeopard)
si un des 2 fonction essai kakewalk
 le faire en propre a ton gout 


en gros test iatkos


----------



## superlightman (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse, c'est justement avec Iaktos L2 que jai essayé, le pb c'est que le cd j'arrive a allé dessus et quand je clique sur installer il me demande toujours de redemarrer le PC et que les paramètre AHCI activer ,ACPI activer EFI auto , je n'y ai pas accès dans le bios je pense que c'est pour ça que ca doit bugger, en fait mon bios n'a que qq fonction de paramètrable et pas ceux-là alors comment puis je proccèder?


----------

